# Solipsism, the philosophy of logic



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Solipsism is a philosophical belief that states "My most certain knowledge is of the contents of my own mind, and nothing outside of my own experiences or direct knowledge can be fully understood. Major solipsists go on to state that even if something can be fully comprehended, its true nature cannot be communicated to someone else. Here is an example: Right now I am sitting on a computer chair that is green. When I look at the chair, the color that comes to my mind "green". If you were to view this chair, the word that would come to mind would also be green. However, what if I see this chair as 'brown' but the word I have learned to use for it 'green'. And if you were to see this chair, you might see it as purple, yet you attribute the word 'green' to it, because thats what you've learned. Therefore we can both agree on the WORD for the color of the chair, yet both our opinions are different, and we dont even know it, and it would be near impossible to communicate how I see the chair to you. Trippy, huh?

Some people often confuse Solipsism with Nihilism, which states that "All is for nothing, therefore nothing is for anything, therefore nothing is worth doing." The main differences between solipsism and nihilism is that while solipsism claims that nothing can be known, or understood, therefore it has no true nature and is not necessarily "real", it is does not belittle the importance of things. Life still matters, because while it isnt 'real' it is still a part of the "un-reality" that we are a part of. Where as Nihilism says that because it isnt real, then nothing matters at all.

Here are a few popular philosophical questions answered using solipsistic thought:
How was the universe created?
Answer: This question is moot. Before you were alive, the existence of the universe was irrelevant, it was only until you came into existence that the universe did. At the moment of your first conscious experience is when the universe and all of its contents were created for you. And the same for me, before me there was no universe because I could not perceive it.
Does God exist?
Answer: Unless God is an internal entity then the answer is no. 
If a tree falls in the middle of the forest and no one/nothing is around to hear it, does it make a sound?
Answer: No, if nothing hears it, then it cannot exist on its own.
What came first the chicken or the egg?
They both came into existence the very second I was born, as well the very second you were born, therefore neither.

To sum up, nothing can be truly known, therefore nothing has an objective state. Everything is constantly being brought into existence by one's consciousness, therefore without consciousness nothing exists.

Posts your questions/arguements/ here


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

1. If your parents came into existence the second you were born how'd they get pregnant?
2. If everything was created by you, who created you? Did you create you? If so, how'd you do it? And if you dont know how you did it, it must not have happened then right?
3. If I didn't exist until your personal creation of me, how do you know it wasn't me who created you? If you did create me, why did you create me with all of these problems? If you don't have control over how you create people, how can you be convinced that you would have to ability to create them at all?
4. If you created me, how do you know if I was created to have the same ability as you- the power of personal creation? If I too possess this talent, could I have created things that you didn't know about? How could they exist?
5. Is your ability to create things controllable, or does it happen by itself? If by itself then what is causing the effect of it's creation? There must be a cause behind the effect.
6. If all people were created by you, then this includes Evolutionists, Christians, Mormons, etc. Why would you create false opposing philosophies to your own and then create a thread in this forum trying to convince us the false philosophies aren't real? Wouldn't have been easier not to create them in the first place?
7. Doesn't Solipsism effectively make you God?

I like some points, but overall it just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

1. It is all relative existence, nothing is concrete. Therefore to my parents, they did exist before me, but to me they did not exist before I was aware of them.
2. Nothing existed to me before I was aware of it, but to my mother I existed when she discovered she was pregnant.
3. You did create me, as I also created you. When you became aware of me is when the version of myself that you perceive was created, and vis verse. 
4. It is not personal creation, it rather very impersonal. The very fact that you have consciousness allows you to create a version of someone, yes it is possible that you are aware of things I am not, therefore to me they do not exist, and to you they do exist.
5. In effect yes, if I did not want to create things I could remove myself from consciousness. However in consciousness the mind is constantly judgin, and evaluating things, that is the cause of it.
6. It is an uncontrollable process, the very moment I become conscious of something (or am capable of it) it is created. There are things outside of my knowledge, but their existence is not concrete, and not known by me.
7. Depends on how you view god. If you see God as someone who cant control his/her own perception of things, and is in everyone, then yes.
If you view God as a singular omnipotent entity, then no.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Socrates_macabre said:


> Here is an example: Right now I am sitting on a computer chair that is green. When I look at the chair, the color that comes to my mind "green". If you were to view this chair, the word that would come to mind would also be green. However, what if I see this chair as 'brown' but the word I have learned to use for it 'green'. And if you were to see this chair, you might see it as purple, yet you attribute the word 'green' to it, because thats what you've learned. Therefore we can both agree on the WORD for the color of the chair, yet both our opinions are different, and we dont even know it, and it would be near impossible to communicate how I see the chair to you. Trippy, huh?


I used to think about that ALL the time-that exact example that you used there.
There is an artist who is mixing his color palette to match up with the colors that are in a painting he is copying, that was painted by someone else. He copies the exact same colors and then asks the opinion of his art teacher if the colors are a good match and she says yes. The original artist, the painter and art teacher all the see the colors the same and all call the colors the same description.

Rev made the forum a pale baby blue shade, if he asked us to recreate that color-we would all mix the same color and all call it pale blue therefore we must all see the same color to mix it?

If you saw green grass as purple but called it green, when someone asks you to recreate the color, what color would you mix? Does that mean you see purple as green too..., would you mix purple because that's how you see green? Hmmm or would you mix green but still see it as purple? Or has my brain finally short circuited thinking about this? :? :shock: 
I thinks so. :arrow:



> Does God exist?
> Answer: Unless God is an internal entity then the answer is no.


What if the real concept of God does away with internal and external? what if it is only us that makes that distinction? What if our outer reality is only a reflection of our inner reality and vise-versa?.....A cycle.



> If a tree falls in the middle of the forest and no one/nothing is around to hear it, does it make a sound?
> Answer: No, if nothing hears it, then it cannot exist on its own.


If this solipsistic view is true and noone is around then who creates the bloody tree? The question is then void! The people who create these silly questions don't think the whole concept through. Who put the friggin tree there then and the forest? And if the forest and the tree don't exist unless I create them-then WHY are you asking me ... :mrgreen:



> What came first the chicken or the egg?
> They both came into existence the very second I was born, as well the very second you were born, therefore neither.


Neither would be correct to me in terms of infinity but both an egg and a chicken existed before I did on their own, it's the cycle again. Besides if i created the universe I wouldn't have chickens in it. 

Noone and not noone created the universe, it's a cycle, we all exist with eachother, we couldn't exist without everything else. I think solipsism is the biggest load of self centred crap that doesn't exist unless I think about it.....right... :roll:



> To sum up, nothing can be truly known, therefore nothing has an objective state. Everything is constantly being brought into existence by one's consciousness, therefore without consciousness nothing exists.


There is one consciousness through which everything exists all at one time here and now....The rest is relative mind that only considers parts of a theory and not the whole thing..


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Solipsism isn't real, I just disproved it completely, I stopped thinking about it. Maybe I just found Solipsism enlightenment...


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

You cant disporve a philosophy....



And no, if everyone tried to mix colors to make a different color they wild still apply the wrong words.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Socrates_macabre said:


> You cant disporve a philosophy....
> 
> 
> 
> And no, if everyone tried to mix colors to make a different color they wild still apply the wrong words.


Right, I can't if I don't exist without it, no. Besides I was being sarcastic....Reality is just plain ironic-its laughing at us.

No, if everyone tries to mix the same color using different colors-it would still be the same color that they all end up with and see and they would all call it the same color, if someone called it something different, surely we would know that something somewhere in somebodies brain had gone seriously wrong, no?


----------

